# Mod_rewrite-Regel will nicht



## Moritz123 (5. März 2006)

Hallo!

Um eine Mod-Rewrite-URL zu erzeugen verwende ich folgende Regel:

```
RewriteEngine On
RewriteBase /_test

RewriteRule ^(.*)/(.*)/(.*)(\.html)$ modrewrite.php?a=$1&b=$2&c=$3
```

Damit will ich folgende Adresse simulieren: http://server/_test/1/2/3.html, allerdings ohne Erfolg - der Server meldet einen Fehler 404. Wenn ich mit die Error-Log anschaue, finde ich dort folgende Zeile:


> [Sun Mar 05 15:29:13 2006] [error] [client 127.0.0.2] File does not exist: C:/server/xampp/htdocs/www/_test/1


Warum bricht er die Anfrage nach dem ersten Argument ab?


----------



## Gumbo (5. März 2006)

Probier mal Folgendes:
	
	
	



```
RewriteEngine	On
RewriteRule	^_test/([^/]+)/([^/]+)/([^/]+)\.html$	/_test/modrewrite.php?a=$1&b=$2&c=$3	[L]
```


----------



## Moritz123 (5. März 2006)

Hallo!

auch das funktioniert leider nicht.

NACHTRAG:

Ich habe es gerade mal auf meinen Webserver hochgeladen und dort getestet - es geht einwandfrei.

Könnte es mit meinem Windowssystem zusammenhängen?


----------

